# First woodworking chisels



## racerglen

Wayne..
like everything else there's a tool for every job..
Home made you can cut a 90 degree slot in a block of wood, big enough to snugly hold a flat file, 
a bolt if needed will make it more secure. Tle block holds the file at a 90 to the scraper blade and reduces the chance of rounding things from side to side (lengthways)
Then there's the buy it..
Lee Valley sells an excelent aluminum extrusion with a brass thumb screw that does the same thing..


----------



## iwoodu

Glen addresses the situation needed to sharpen your scraper quite well. What I do is simply clamp the scraper blade between two 3/4" hardwood blocks (upright in a bench vise). Have the scraper blade rise proud of the blocks just a whisker. Then you file with the file resting/riding across the blocks. 
--Ted, Rice Lake, Wisconsin


----------



## ic3ss

Glen, Sounds like this is a really good method. Thanks very much, this is why I keep coming back to this website.

- Wayne


----------



## Dennisgrosen

wayne I can write the explanation to you why the blank polished isn´t flat ….but do to my lack
of english …. LOL , I have found this link for you just scroll down and there is a short precise explanation
of the difference between the unpolished and the polished Twocherries cheisels and the lack of flatness 

http://www.fine-tools.com/stemmb.htm

good luck with your cheisels and scrapers in the future

Dennis


----------



## Dennisgrosen

ooh yes I forgot to say many many edgetools has a soft edge to start with and it has nothing to do
with lack of qualitycontrol and how expencive the tool is you just have to expect it from time to time
until they have been sharpened a few times

Dennis


----------



## ic3ss

Thanks Dennis, I never heard that before about new edges.

- Wayne


----------



## HerbC

Wayne,

MaFe has posted a project and blog about making and using a jig to make it easier to properly sharpen your scraper…

Good Luck!

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## ic3ss

Herb,

Very nice work by MaFe. I like, I think I'll make that. Thanks for the link.


----------



## dkirtley

The factory grind on chisels is done fast and heats the edge. Slow cool grinding would make them cost much more.


----------



## ic3ss

Barry, Dennis,

Ok, that makes sense. The polishing process with a soft wheel rounds the surface. Thanks guys.

Another question for Barry, what's the relationship with Hirsch and Two Cherries? Same manufacturer, different product lines? They looked the same to me.

- Wayne


----------



## Dennisgrosen

its the same manufactor  and basicly the same name in two langauge … LOL

Dennis


----------



## mightywombat

Check out Marc Spagnuolo's video on a class he took from William Ng that ended up including an impromptu lesson in card sharpening. You should be able to use the stones you have now.

http://thewoodwhisperer.com/scraper-sharpening-w-william-ng/
http://thewoodwhisperer.com/episode-14-barely-scraping-by/


----------

